# I Will Be Adopting My Very First and Probably My Last Cat



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

I am 86 years old living alone in a lovely apartment of a first class Assisted Living facility that allows one pet per resident. I will go to Valley Animal Center on the 29th April to go through the required first meeting with a young short hair named Larry. I saw Larry on line and have submitted the required Adoption Papers and hopefully bring Larry home after paying the required fees and completing the interview. I have had dogs but never a cat despite liking them considerably. I have mobility problems and could not walk or exercise a dog. I have purchased and placed in a suitable location a Self Cleaning Litter Box, scratching post and toys. Living alone is not fun and I look forward to furry room mate.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello! Welcome. 
Thank you for adopting Larry! Cats make the best companions. 
I wouldn’t be surprised if you know this already, but I’ll tell you just in case:
Larry might be very scared the first couple of days to weeks. He might hide under the bed or somewhere hard to reach and not come out for a while. The best thing to do is to not try to force him to come out. You can try talking to him gently or reading aloud or giving him treats, but don’t try to force him out. He’ll eventually come around. 
On the contrary, depending on how old he is, he might adapt right away and be very outgoing from the start!
Either way, please keep us updated, and good luck!!


----------

